# TR-Racing statement



## TR Racing (Mar 29, 2009)

TR Racing

Guys, as of recent, there have been several post, threads, PMs and phone calls between ourselves, forum users and the site admin team regarding difficulty contacting TR Racing staff and several unfounded rumours have emerged.

Currently there are only 3 members in our team and due to unforeseen circumstances all have been experiencing personal issues which we have made best endeavours to ensure pose minimal impact in the day to day running of the business. Obviously there have been occasions where we have unfortunately been unavailable but we are trying to rectify the situation.

With regards to timescales on brackets, carbon and custom parts, we can only apologise for the delays being experienced due to these parts being outsourced to local engineering companies who in turn have let us down recently with lead times; for those awaiting custom parts, please bear with us while we work to resolve the issue.

Hopefully it will be business as usual shortly, following the anniversary of the passing of our founder and dearest friend Rob Gallagher aka tweenie rob tomorrow.

Rich @ TR Racing.

For those who have tried to contact us and are still waiting a resolve.
Please pm TR Racing and if you still have no response feel free to air any issues in this thread and we will respond as soon as we can .


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Richard

Just want to know what is happening with my car as you promised the mapping today and I still have not heard a thing, even though I have PMed you and sent you an email last night and today.

Just a phone call is all it takes - number/s on the PM

Steve


----------



## TR Racing (Mar 29, 2009)

Steve said:


> Richard
> 
> Just want to know what is happening with my car as you promised the mapping today and I still have not heard a thing, even though I have PMed you and sent you an email last night and today.
> 
> ...


Hi steve 

1. You have my personal mobile number so no need for emails
2. Mapping was scheduled for tuesday which you were told on the phone last friday 

Today wiil not be a day of business or business concerns out of respect and love for Rob gallagher aka tweenie rob.

Cheers
Richard


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Richard

1) You have mine too, both of them !
2) You said on the phone last Friday it would be next Monday OR Tuesday
3) You never mentioned anything about Monday not being a day of business!
4) LONG LIVE Tweenie Rob, in our hearts and memory

Look forward to hearing from you tomorrow

Steve


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Steve, give it a rest for today please.

mook


----------



## TR Racing (Mar 29, 2009)

Steve said:


> Richard
> 
> 1) You have mine too, both of them !
> 2) You said on the phone last Friday it would be next Monday OR Tuesday
> ...


Hi steve

Your car has been mapped and finished today.
car will be valeted tommorow and be ready to collect in the evening .

Cheers
Richard


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Finally some good news, Thank you.

I did ask a couple of Q's though in the email I sent to you. If you don't want to publish the answers no problem but could you answer to my email or better still give me a call! (Land line at the mo)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi Richard

We are going around this non communication loop again. I have asked you via personal email to call me I have tried to call you.

Can you please respond and not on here.

Steve


----------



## TR Racing (Mar 29, 2009)

*Collection*

Hi Steve

As you are fully aware, we dont have time to live on the forum or at a PC to answer multiple emails so patience is always requested but we do get back to you.
Our normal hours of business are 8.30am to 5.30pm But often we work late on customers and our own vehicles.
You already know what is left to do and when you can pick your car up because you have been emailed, text and a message left on here earlier today. 
We understand your frustration but dont understand the method of trying to smear TR in an attempt to speed works up that you knew were being undertaken as was practical.

All questions you have will be answered and clarified on collection of your car.
We will also discuss the remarks, rumours and comments made by yourself not only on here but to others you have been in contact with.

Finally, we will also be insisting on discussing the total lack of respect you displayed yesterday.

Richard


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL, No and you don’t return emails, txt or calls !! OK one question why didn’t you or Richard call me today to say “hey Steve we have completed the work on your car” OK a month late but we have got there? Unfortunately it has only been through my constant chasing that I have a result. And the reason for the constant chasing was that I was not prepared to go through a situation I did last year when you had my car for 8 months ! It was suppose to be a month this time and has been 2 months. The reason you got the work was because of your promise of a speedy turn around and other issues that I won’t make public here.

I have asked questions in your working hours, but only now do you seem to want to reply, openly on the Forum as well as the email you just sent to me, and as I said it’s a shame that you as the Owner and Manager of TR could not speak to me (unless I travelled a round trip of 200 miles to see you, which I did 3 times) by phone or until now, email. 

Sorry Justin, but this is what drives us, your customers into rants like these.
You also now chose this moment to come public and try to make it look like it’s all my doing? As other have email and asked questions on here and wanted to know what TR up to as no one can get in contact with you or rather get a response from you.

As I also have said in my email to you, happy to discuss anything after I discuss my issues with you.

And as also stated if my car had been ready on the date you promised it (17th September) or 1,2,3, weeks late I would not have had to ask the question I did yesterday, even though I spoke to TR Friday, no one said anything about not working on Monday and in fact I was told that the completion of the mapping would take place on Monday or Tuesday, sorry Justin, just fact,


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Suggest you take it up with TR directly rather than dragging it all out here, it's not doing anybody any favours frankly.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

tonigmr2 said:


> Suggest you take it up with TR directly rather than dragging it all out here, it's not doing anybody any favours frankly.


Understand and yes I will. However, people all over have been asking what my beef is this is a Forum where we are free to express our views, good or bad.

They can as they have come back and responded, a little late in the day and hence, so have I

Steve


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Dont pretend to know the story behind this or any agenda but any garage who overuns badly on timescales such as has been stated above needs to perhaps reconsider their judgement in providing customers with accurate estimates time-wise for job completion.
Been in a similar situation many years ago when i had a gearbox specialist overhaul a box of mine. Could have done it myself but needed it done sharpish for an event and i had very little time i coud have devoted to it..... 4 day turnaround i was promised... 3 weeks later i got the box back. Needless to say i missed the event and was highly pissed off!!
*On the face of it* i can see how Steve could be a little upset if what has been said is an accurate representation.

TT


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> Suggest you take it up with TR directly rather than dragging it all out here, it's not doing anybody any favours frankly.


Ye but it's too easy to be a keyboard warrior and make people look bad on forums. Once u have said something it's hard to erase it from peoples thoughts.

But it's ok for people to get work done on there cars that they cannot afford to pay for. then let there cars sit there for months till there ready but you don't see tuners coming on and telling all and sundry how badly the forum users or certain people are treating the tuner or how bad it's effecting them. (and I am not referring to steve here)

The thing that gets me the most about these threads is, if it was happening to there business or work that could put them out of work they would be freaking out. 
if service was so bad why would people go back for more, I know I 
wouldn't. 

O and Justin. The final thing on the car has been done. Time to get back behind the wheel :clap:


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

tarmac terror said:


> *On the face of it* i can see how Steve could be a little upset if what has been said is an accurate representation.


On the face of it? On the face of it, Steve comes across as a very abrupt and disrespectful self-centred individual, not judging by any dealings with TR but by the PMs he chose to send me relating to the subject.

I can fully understand his frustration and disappointment but to attempt to remove other customers from TR, call their reputation (personal and professional) into dispute and have blatant disrespect for Rob who he claimed to have a great relationship with is not the best way to seek resolve; more like the actions of someone seeking revenge to me.

There are 2 sides to every story but what I don't understand is why Steve has employed this tactic prior to works being complete on his car and delivery, you cannot easily take back the things you've said out of frustration having upset many people whilst knowing you still expect a discounted service and want to be a respected member of the community.

Just my 2p but I personally feel that apologies are due, not being biased on any side but I just hope those directly involved (TR and Steve) can identify their mistakes and address them.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

If these guys are so busy working that they struggle to return phone calls and emails why does the work seem to take so long. Steve isnt an isolated case.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

matt j said:


> There are 2 sides to every story .


exactly. I was my intention to come over in a generalistic way and not criticice TR Racing directly as I am not directly involved in this case. 
I accept there are a lot of folks who are biased towards TRR just as there are those who gravitate towards other tuners. I have not used TRR personally but it makes no difference. 
Bottom line for me is this...if a tuner/garage does something well then it should be applauded and mentioned here, if a tuner is deficient in an area then it should be discussed with them and mentioned on here (minus any emotion that may be attached). Customer feedback is VITAL for any business to move forward...oddly its generally the negative feedback that is most valuable as it lets the business address areas of concern.
IF TRR are underestimating time taken to complete jobs then im sure this will be identified and action taken. If they are not then there is nothing to discuss here.."

TT


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

As stated I am going to take my issues up with TR, however since even before they received my business, and let’s be blunt about this – I am a customer expecting an exceptional service after the last attempt at customer satisfaction failed miserably with them, I thought that they would have been more on the ball. I like, trust and respect Justin & Richard, (Jason and Rob when they were there) the same as I like lots of people on this Forum, however, we are all individuals and have our differences and our different levels of customer satisfaction and communication. 

Matt, you and I have had our PM “fight” and I know what you think of me and I know what I think of you, however, I did offer a whiskey, a handshake and a chat, did I not ?

If you take this further and are prepared to look in other areas of the Forum, you will indeed find praise heaped on other tuners I have had dealings with, I even stood up for Abbey when someone mentioned that they were not getting back to them, and got slated for it. LOL. My shoulders are broad and I have been in this game for too long to let these things worry me, however, I do believe in telling it like it is to anyone who asks.

Also, please note that I did not come on here and slate TR or anybody else; I did not even post a thread. However, I did answer people questions when they asked me for MY opinion with the experience I was having. 

Dare I say, to be continued…………………………………………………………..


----------



## TR Racing (Mar 29, 2009)

*Fact*

steve 

Just to set the record straight and to clarify i dont publicly announce my family issues but because of your persistance and ignorance i have to .
My missus has been in hospital almost 3 weeks and having 3 kids i have been off looking after them. You were informed and i (justin) spoke to you on the phone and apologised and explained i had family issues. This obviously left us quite behind and delayed in regards to work being finished .

As for your comments on the last time we dealt with you in regards to your insurance claim .
The engineers caused issues in regards to what they felt should be replaced or not replaced  , arguments over why we felt your 4 wheel alignment and corner weighting should be done etc 
we could go on for ever in regards to the insurance company and what you wanted and what they would authorise.
Any other issues we can discuss in person when you collect your car as it is ready to collect 

Justin


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

TR - if you want this thread closed, say so, as it doesn't appear to be of benefit to either side. Just an observation, it's up to you.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Just my two pennith.

TR obviously family comes first no matter what, but perhaps a phonecall to explain before a customer has to chase would be the better option, rather than having to explian why something wasn#t done after the event.

Its like lead times, if I quote someone 1 weeks lead time and dont manage it, then I look bad, however, if I quote them two weeks and deliver in 1, then I come out looking good.
If after the first week an importnat job comes in that needs to be completed first, then a phone call to the customer advising of a possible delay is what I'd do - A recent customer survey of ours found that we achieved either excellent or good in every aspect of our service.

if you want a copy I can e-mail it to you lol.

Asd i said, just my twopennith, as without customers, no matter how picky or irritating, we don't have a business


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

MIKEGTR said:


> Just my two pennith.
> 
> TR obviously family comes first no matter what, but perhaps a phonecall to explain before a customer has to chase would be the better option, rather than having to explian why something wasn#t done after the event.
> 
> ...


Absolutely, communication is key and can solve problems before they even start.

TT


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Steve said:


> Matt, you and I have had our PM “fight” and I know what you think of me and I know what I think of you, however, I did offer a whiskey, a handshake and a chat, did I not ?


Steve, there was no fight mate, there was just a clear difference of opinion and I always reserve judgement until meeting someone in person.
Whiskey would go down quite well right now, it's been a hell of a day.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Does anyone know if Richard is Ok? I am calling him for the last 2 weeks and have sent him several messages with no response .


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Pm "lamb" dude


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks Mook....DrGtr and anyone needing to get hold of TR team please PM me and i'll make sure the message gets through.

Thanks


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

pm sent.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Lamb said:


> Thanks Mook....DrGtr and anyone needing to get hold of TR team please PM me and i'll make sure the message gets through.
> 
> Thanks


Mmmm that old communication thing AGAIN !!!!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Steve said:


> Mmmm that old communication thing AGAIN !!!!


No, I believe this is different. 

The communications lines have been temporarily completely re-routed to avoid the old problem.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

What old problem ?? BT have put new lines in, they have paid thier phone bill, they can remember customer phone numbers & email addresses (even when written down for them ??) or contact customers through this media - The GTROC Forum


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Maybe your case is _Xtra Normal_ Steve, perhaps 'the whole event is fraudulent and they should expect a call from your attorney in the morning!'


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

No comment


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Steve said:


> No comment


Ah cool, you've seen the other thread then, it sure did make me lol :clap:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

other thread ??? give me a hint ol chap


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Oops, erm... I'll pledge the 5th lol


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

matt j said:


> Oops, erm... I'll pledge the 5th lol


:nervous::nervous::clap:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

:-( indeed !!


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, at least things are working simply more smoothly now with Harry liaising for Justin. 

(Compared to when this thread was started last year under the old system.)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Shame that Justin couldn't have liaised with his customers in the first place !
But hey ho................................sh*t happens, surprised that no one from TR has made contact with me tho since last year :-(


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Steve said:


> Shame that Justin couldn't have liaised with his customers in the first place !
> But hey ho................................sh*t happens, surprised that no one from TR has made contact with me tho since last year :-(


jesus christ man give it a rest - what are you TR's personal stalker?

so you had a bad expirience with a supplier, you got it off your chest very publicly and have had you say plenty of times, now I would think it is time to move on and let it go.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

NO Simon, if only you knew the half of it. My car is a mess and still not right. I did not ever "get it off my chest" and if you look back you find that it was TR who actually started the thread !!!

It will be time to move on after the 23rd of April.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Steve said:


> It will be time to move on after the 23rd of April.


Is that your court date then Steve?
Just a question, but let's just imagine for one minute that you don't uphold your claim; will you a) apologise and b) be prepared to compensate them for the potential loss of income that your puplic and PM smear campaign may have caused?

You obviously feel disgruntled but having gone the legal route, surely you were advised after a certain point not to post anything which may damage your own case ie every post and PM you sent recently?
Give it a rest man and have your say once you've been to court and have something factual to say, you could end up with a lot of egg on your face mate...


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

So has this gone legal? Bad for both parties if it has. I have my own company and understand when S*&t goes wrong at home and work. You can't always keep it appart because your the boss. But I see were steve is coming from too. He has paid for a service/product and has not got either to the standard he wanted from what Iv read. Hope this gets sorted guys


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

i dont know about Steve but i am an unhappy customer, i have been waiting for many months to get some very expensive brackets , which where made for the r33, came with missing bolts which i was promised to be sent, and an instruction manual (not that i need it ) never arrived i was asked 3 times for my email to be sent and never received anything (never mind), i have called MANY TIMES with no reply from Richard and i have asked a quote for some parts which he is still going to sent me ( never mind), but unfortunately i cant find this kind of bolts here 'special from Nissan ' I just hope to have an answer on the 3rd and receive what i was promised.

Now the positive is that, the brackets have arrived and seems that TR racing have quality as company but they do much more they can to satisfy a big number of customers that they cant. my 2c


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Matt we both know that you are in bed with TR, it is not JUST ME, as you can from others here, and these are just the few who have the balls to publish as there are far too many who don***8217;t.
However I am prepared to make a stand and let these people know that they just cannot keep on treating PAYING customers like Sh*t. Once again I have never smeared anyone JUST STATED FACTS !! 
I also, as you may note if you can read, I have invited TR to contact me so come fella be fair with your bloody comments and stop trying to smear me !!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I am going to temporarily lock this as it is fair TR get the chance to answer.


----------

